# Favorite Kids Movie.



## Kanin (Mar 5, 2009)

When you were a little kid, what was your favorite movie?

I'll post mine when my mind starts working again so I can remember.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 5, 2009)

Transformers

ME GRIMLOCK

\o.

_Grimlock_:   Me, Grimlock, not "nice dino." ME BASH BRAINS.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 5, 2009)

Disney movies. Atlantis, Lion King, Fox and the Hound, and Robin Hood were my favorites. My grandmother tells me that I watched Robin Hood every other day and never got bored.

I was setting myself up to be a furry.


----------



## Navi (Mar 5, 2009)

Dicentra said:


> Disney movies. Atlantis, Lion King, Fox and the Hound, and Robin Hood were my favorites. My grandmother tells me that I watched Robin Hood every other day and never got bored.
> 
> I was setting myself up to be a furry.


 

Same here. Always loved Robin Hood, couldn't stop watching it


----------



## Kanin (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes, I remember now!!! I like robin hood, fox and the hound, and shiloh (I don't know why for shiloh).


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 5, 2009)

i liked the disney movies, too^^
lion king (first one only), 101 dalmatians, robin hood... i watched them pretty often^^
other movies i liked were jingle all the way and the star wars movies. not exactly kids movies but i watched them as a kid so i list them here


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 5, 2009)

The Land Before Time series was always a favorite as a little kid.


----------



## Marie (Mar 5, 2009)

Jurassic Park, Homeward Bound, The Little Vampire...


----------



## Darkfire27 (Mar 5, 2009)

Dicentra said:


> Disney movies. Atlantis, Lion King, Fox and the Hound, and Robin Hood were my favorites. My grandmother tells me that I watched Robin Hood every other day and never got bored.



These plus Land Before Time. Also liked Titan AE a lot, but I don't remember when that first came out.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 5, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> The Land Before Time series was always a favorite as a little kid.



for some weird reason ive always hated these movies very very badly...


----------



## Tazzin (Mar 5, 2009)

The Lion King, Bambi, and Balto were my favorites.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 5, 2009)

stop saying that watching Robin Hood as a child made you furry <_<


I watched Bambi, Cinderella and Lion King alot


----------



## jazzcat (Mar 5, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> i liked the disney movies, too^^
> lion king (first one only), 101 dalmatians, robin hood... i watched them pretty often^^
> other movies i liked were jingle all the way and the star wars movies. not exactly kids movies but i watched them as a kid so i list them here


 
disney appears to be a huge contributor to the furry fandom with many of it's movies. The more and more I think about it the more I relize that I was exposed to an awful lot of things that ultimetly lead me to the fandom.

funny how things work out :3


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 5, 2009)

Original James Bond movies, Ernest goes to ... , and Crocodile Dundee...Can't think of any others.


----------



## -Lucario- (Mar 5, 2009)

Heavy Weights.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 5, 2009)

Oliver and company, the Ernest movies, and a few  disney movies...can't forget the TMNTs movies either.


----------



## The Grey One (Mar 5, 2009)

My all time favourite has to be the Ernest movies - Jim Varney was the best!!


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 5, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> The Land Before Time series was always a favorite as a little kid.





Dicentra said:


> Disney movies. Atlantis, Lion King, Fox and the Hound, and Robin Hood were my favorites. My grandmother tells me that I watched Robin Hood every other day and never got bored.
> 
> I was setting myself up to be a furry.





Tazzin said:


> The Lion King, Bambi, and Balto were my favorites.


these
i used to own all of the land before time...


----------



## whiteskunk (Mar 5, 2009)

Never saw any Disney, etc type movies until an adult.
The movie I remember most seeing as a child was The Exorcist. Most of the movies I saw were R-Rated. (I had odd parents).


----------



## PaulShepherd (Mar 5, 2009)

Heh, my favourite would be Aladdin. But I also liked Robin Hood, The land before time, The Lion King, and 101 Dalmatians.


----------



## Marie (Mar 5, 2009)

whiteskunk said:


> Never saw any Disney, etc type movies until an adult.



Same here (save for the "adult" part...) I've never seen this Robin Hood movie everyone here has apparently watched several times.


----------



## Veekahr (Mar 5, 2009)

The Fox and the Hound.. All Dogs go to Heaven.. and Once Upon a Forest.. :3


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 5, 2009)

Lord Kanin said:


> When you were a little kid, what was your favorite movie?



Stan Kubrick's 2001.  My dad took me to a matinÃ©e (snuck me in really) my first "real" theater movie; I always remember it fondly.  I've been a sci-fi freak ever since.   The first movie that I snuck into myself was "Rocky Horror Picture Show."   I wasn't right for a week.  Madness took its toll......

Neither are kids movies, but i saw them as a kid, and they changed me in subtle ways so they are perpetual favorites.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 5, 2009)

OMGZ DISNEY'S ROBIN HOOD!!!!1!



Actually, it WAS the movie I watched the most as a kid, so I have to surmise that at that time it was my favorite.


----------



## Crossfire21 (Mar 5, 2009)

Robin Hood


----------



## Magikian (Mar 5, 2009)

The Brave Little Toaster.

Because I was the only one here who wasn't watching furry shit when i was younger.

Also, it kicked ass anyway.


----------



## Sulfide (Mar 7, 2009)

Figured Robin hood would find a place here.

Over The Hedge <-- kick ass I love RJ


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 7, 2009)

My parents said Slappy and the Stinkers. And also probably The Little Rascals.


----------



## Doggeh (Mar 8, 2009)

101 Dalmatians was my favorite movie as a child. I watched my VHS tape of it to near death XD

Its probably one of the main reasons I act like a dog and why fursona is a dog.


----------



## â™£â™¥BTMinxâ™ â™¦ (Mar 9, 2009)

The Dark Crystal, Return To Oz.  I love the others robin hood, adventures in dinosaur city,  lion king etc  but the top 2 were my favs  ^-^


----------



## k-clements (Mar 9, 2009)

Aladdin, Anastasia, Lion King, and the Aristocats. I fucked up the spelling on that last one.


----------



## Laze (Mar 9, 2009)

â™£â™¥BTMinxâ™ â™¦ said:


> Return To Oz



Yes, this. I loved Ticktock to death.

I also would watch Mac And Me; an odd little tail about a boy in a wheelchair helping an alien reunite with his fellow alien kin after accidentally getting brought to Earth on a NASA probe to the Moon. 

Just take my word when I say it was good.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 14, 2009)

The only movie that I can think of is Bambi and Robin Hood (Disney version). I still watch time and time again Bambi I just love Flower.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Mar 14, 2009)

1. The Secret of NIMH
2. Fox & The Hound
3. The Black Cauldron
4. Oliver & Company
5. Robin Hood


----------



## Twylyght (Mar 15, 2009)

1.  The Dark Crystal
2.  Labyrinth 
3.  Secret of Nim
4.  The Wiz
5.  Robin Hood
6.  TMNT
7.  Flash Gorden lol (the one with music by Queen)


----------

